
Ask HN: Is technical project/program manager least valued job at top companies? - girborrose
I read online that TPMs are there to herd the cats. They don&#x27;t have authority over developers, yet expected to deliver results. They take all flak from managers, developers, and senior management for delivery,project delays and all issues. TPMs are expected to dive deep,code, wear many possible hats but get least credit when things go right. It&#x27;s never ending rush on the job.<p>What are your opinions? I have an interview with a top tech company for a TPM role but not sure if I should follow a TPM role or people manager role?
======
blakdawg
There are a lot of jobs that are valued less than project/program manager.

That is unrelated to whether or not it's a good match for you.

You can be valued by your colleagues - or hated - in any job.

